# Could this type of lamp be the future?



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

For a seek peak at a technology that could bypass LED lights for aquarium use, check out the link below

http://glassbox-design.com/2009/eco-friendly-plasma-lighting-technology-reaches-aquariums/

Then check out the next link for more info on the sulphur plasma lamps.

http://www.plasma-i.com/

Maybe some some with the deep pockets and DIY can test it out for us


----------



## F1_Cobra (Nov 8, 2009)

Wow...that looks promising


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks interesting, but they've been around for a while:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulfur_lamp

I wonder if the reliability issues have been solved.

-Philosophos


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

This is very interesting stuff of which I was completely unaware. Thanks for posting!

Some quick calculations: The little argon lamp is 250W and delivers 140 lumens/watt (=35,000 lumens), while the sulfur plasma lamp is 1000W and delivers 160 lumens/watt (=160,000 lumens). By comparison the Nova Extreme 432W fixture has eight 54W T5HO lamps each putting out 92 lumens/watt for a combined light output of ca. 40,000 lumens. The plasma lamps are also supposed to have a better spectral distribution re: PAR, so fewer lumens may be needed for the same benefit to plants or corals.

This could be a very cool technology for larger tanks. I wonder if the lamps are scaleable? If not, this may never be very helpful to those with more modest-sized tanks, who do not need tens of thousands of lumens.


----------



## ecotanker (Jun 12, 2009)

Noto,

I was thinking the same thing. If the sulfur plasma lamps does not scale down, then LED lights may be the way to go for smaller aquariums. Well I will put off buying new lights until the dust settles.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

There were mention of these all the way back in the days of TheKrib.com...


----------

